# New Senior Moderator - Ancient Tiel' a fier



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Ancient Tiel' a fier has been promoted to the rank of senior moderator. 

Congratulations!


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

congrats bud


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Does he get to have a big S on his chest, ala superman?

Congrats there Mr Supermod


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

humakt said:


> Does he get to have a big S on his chest, ala superman?


sadly not, thats only for me....to go with my bright red cape and slightly too tight suit.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

If its not tight, its not right. Congrats Ancient!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Congratulations ancient!! ALways good to get promoted....


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats Ancient, well deserved.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well done!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats Tiel, don't worry cccp only gets to wear his cape on special occasions.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats Anicent. All your hard work is paying off


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

He worked hard for it, nice one, well deservered


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Indeed it is. Welcome to the lofty heights of supermod-dom. Step a little closer to that edge there if you please :grin:


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

let me congratulate him before you kill him

congratulations


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Im not worried about CCCP's cape as i am getting a senior mod sequin thong made, classy! :laugh:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I bet you are, and make a big chair for your self.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

banhammer is now thunderhammer with runes lol :biggrin:


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats ancient.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey stay out of my thong draw!

Congrats mate and thankyou for all your hard work.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Viscount Vash said:


> Hey stay out of my thong draw!


seriously, you dont want to go in there....


----------



## charlie10 (Jul 14, 2008)

great work teir you deserved it


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

damn these are yours, i thought they were tinks :laugh:


----------



## dizzington esq (Apr 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the upgraded wargear option.

Did I mention that I like scarabs...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> i am getting a senior mod sequin thong made, classy! :laugh:


As long as you don't show up at my place in that thing to work on my plumbing:shok: 

I may have to break out my mean green thong with flashing LED lights and a bottle of baby oil. 

Seriouly congrats on the promotion:good:


----------



## charlie10 (Jul 14, 2008)

lol tee hee


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

congrats ther mate
good job


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

!!!!!!!!!

Well done dude, you deserve it, you helped mee quite a bit when I was a noob, and even now, when I am not (probably so because of you lol).

You're on your way up!!!!!!......

Get yourself a cape or super-car type thing from me lol (you're paying)

lol

M


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on the new digs, bud! 

Though you're still gonna have to explain this stain right here on my hand-me-down mod cape...

:drinks:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

There are ... er .... i mean they were ......... ummm, its a fault in the fabric.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats on the ascension.:yahoo: It's well deserved.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Congratulations! 
May your justice be swift and your honour err... honourable!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What is the next promotion ancient, lord of the Heresy


----------



## Ju'kosian (Nov 4, 2007)

congratulations !!


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Well done mate, well deserved :victory:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Woot Ancient! Great job and congratulations!


----------

